# Paul Stuart clothing



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I haven't seen many recent comments about Paul Stuart clothing here.

It looks like they do a lot of bespoke and MTM but who makes their current OTR sport coats and suits? 

What about shirt, trousers, etc.?

Are they worth the expense?

What is the general consensus of their stuff?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Paul Stuart is excellent, period. You will see less comments for several reasons including the fact they have not expanded nationally, they have a relatively limited internet presence, and they have become relatively expensive.Unlike BB, they have not compromised on quality. I have not been there in a while and can't say who the current makers are but for a long time suits were from Samuelson. To be sure just call, unlike Ben Silver, they are not shy about letting you know. Disclosure, today I am wearing a 20 year old Paul Stuart hat. If you have the money, you will be very well dressed.


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

Are their suits available at any US retail stores? Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc...


----------



## noodles11 (May 13, 2008)

Their tailored clothing is still made by Samuelson.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

joshmitra said:


> Are their suits available at any US retail stores? Neiman Marcus, Saks, etc...


Nope.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul Stuart's quality ranges from good to extremely good, in my experience. Their real value, IMO, is that they offer such interesting clothes. Unusual, yet still within the bounds of tradition. For those who like a slightly-unusual look, they're excellent. That's really what you're paying for. Equivalent quality can be had for 10-30% less elsewhere, but not an equivalent blend of taste and creativity.

They used to get more of my business before they jumped whole-hog into the slim-fit nonsense. But their accessories and things are still quite interesting. I still regret not buying a particular jacket I tried on a few winters ago on a NY trip. It was made of Italian cloth in a faux Donegal, with a bottle green background and little orange, brown, and yellow flecks, and lovely reddish-brown buttons. Very flattering (according to my wife, who wanted my to buy it), and utterly unlike anything I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Paul Stuart is excellent, period.


I agree. I'm slowly upgrading my collection of suits from BB to Paul Stuart, they are very nice.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Paul Stuart's quality ranges from good to extremely good, in my experience. Their real value, IMO, is that they offer such interesting clothes. Unusual, yet still within the bounds of tradition. For those who like a slightly-unusual look, they're excellent. That's really what you're paying for. Equivalent quality can be had for 10-30% less elsewhere, but not an equivalent blend of taste and creativity.
> 
> They used to get more of my business before they jumped whole-hog into the slim-fit nonsense. But their accessories and things are still quite interesting.


I agree entirely. A younger generation of family management has taken over, and tastes have changed though there are still lovely things to be found. These are mainly ties, PS, socks, scarves, gloves and other accessories. Unfortunately, you won't see 95% of what they have to sell without a trip to 45th and Madison.

My first Purchase was a Southwick POW suit in 1971, and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Paul Stuart's quality ranges from good to extremely good, in my experience. Their real value, IMO, is that they offer such interesting clothes. Unusual, yet still within the bounds of tradition. For those who like a slightly-unusual look, they're excellent. That's really what you're paying for. Equivalent quality can be had for 10-30% less elsewhere, but not an equivalent blend of taste and creativity.
> 
> They used to get more of my business before they jumped whole-hog into the slim-fit nonsense. But their accessories and things are still quite interesting. I still regret not buying a particular jacket I tried on a few winters ago on a NY trip. It was made of Italian cloth in a faux Donegal, with a bottle green background and little orange, brown, and yellow flecks, and lovely reddish-brown buttons. Very flattering (according to my wife, who wanted my to buy it), and utterly unlike anything I've seen elsewhere.


Couldn't have said it better. This is exactly right.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was in NYC in late January and didn't notice a huge difference in fit from the basic Paul Stuart model and the BB Madison. Phineas Cole, their line aimed at young and slim folks, is even slimmer than BB Fitzgerald. It's closer to RL Black Label. But I seem to remember seeing more of the "Paul Stuart" labeled clothing than Phineas Cole.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> I was in NYC in late January and didn't notice a huge difference in fit from the basic Paul Stuart model and the BB Madison.


Did you try on any trousers? That's where the change is most pronounced, especially once you take account of the fact that the Madison is pleated, and PS now offers very few pleated trousers.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> Did you try on any trousers? That's where the change is most pronounced, especially once you take account of the fact that the Madison is pleated, and PS now offers very few pleated trousers.


Ah ha. Makes sense. But hey, if you are going to spend the MSRP on Paul Stuart, why not just go MTM and get the pants you want?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

That's pretty much what I do. The downside is that, with some frequency, PS has some really extraordinary fabrics that aren't in the tailors' fabric books. Hence my regret over the green faux-donegal jacket I ref'ed in my earlier post.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> Paul Stuart's quality ranges from good to extremely good, in my experience. Their real value, IMO, is that they offer such interesting clothes. Unusual, yet still within the bounds of tradition. For those who like a slightly-unusual look, they're excellent. That's really what you're paying for. Equivalent quality can be had for 10-30% less elsewhere, but not an equivalent blend of taste and creativity.
> 
> They used to get more of my business before they jumped whole-hog into the slim-fit nonsense. But their accessories and things are still quite interesting. I still regret not buying a particular jacket I tried on a few winters ago on a NY trip. It was made of Italian cloth in a faux Donegal, with a bottle green background and little orange, brown, and yellow flecks, and lovely reddish-brown buttons. Very flattering (according to my wife, who wanted my to buy it), and utterly unlike anything I've seen elsewhere.


Yup. Every time in get to NY I make sure to stop in. As others have said, the web presence isn't close to what's in store. They straddle the more traditional US (Brooks, Press, etc.) and European styles very well. The prices are steep but what you find there is very hard to find elsewhere, especially at a lower price. Most impressive are the ties and other accessories.


----------



## ExpertiseInNone (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried their Trim Fit? Is the fit like say a Fitzgerald Fit or Regent Fit from Brooks Brothers? I hate purchasing things off the Internet especially suits, but there is a suit on the website with an excellent pattern.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ExpertiseInNone said:


> Has anyone tried their Trim Fit? Is the fit like say a Fitzgerald Fit or Regent Fit from Brooks Brothers? I hate purchasing things off the Internet especially suits, but there is a suit on the website with an excellent pattern.


Sorry, I have no idea. I know that mail-order can be a bother, yet I purchase just about everything via this method. If you have a half decent alterations tailor, you're in business. If you love it, order it. If you don't like the fit, send it back.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> Did you try on any trousers? That's where the change is most pronounced, especially once you take account of the fact that the Madison is pleated, and PS now offers very few pleated trousers.


Paul Stuart still has plenty of suits with forward-pleat trousers, which will still be more flattering than BB's reverse-pleat trousers.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Paul Stuart still has plenty of suits with forward-pleat trousers, which will still be more flattering than BB's reverse-pleat trousers.


Well, there's the benefit of living in NY. They don't put them in the catalog, nor very much online. And, anyway, I have my suits made these days. Odd trousers, though, I still buy OTR.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have yet to own a PS or Phineas item that I don't absolutely love! Trousers, shirts and ties ( mostly pin dot).


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought a couple of plain knit ties from them (old rose and apple green). There's something about them - they knit perfectly, drape just right, etc.

I'd rather have 1/2 the clothes I do now if they could all be from Paul Stuart. It is my absolute favorite.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I am partial to their grenadine ties. Much heftier and more attractive than the Drake's, Chipp2, and J. Press ones in my opinion (having handled all four). I have two -- eggplant and black.

I visited their Manhattan store and loved it. The tie collection was colossal and everything in there screamed quality, though I felt out of place there in my LLB blucher mocs and 501s.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

The last catalogue I saw -- shot at the new yok public library (just a short walk from their Madison avenue store) was mind-blowingly fantastic.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dparm said:


> The tie collection was colossal


Just about the best show on earth!

Over the years I've collected many, but stopped perhaps 6 or 7 years ago for a variety of reasons, not least of which is that I now have what I consider a lifetime supply at this point. I love many of their plaids and have woven silk plaids in a couple colorways. They also have unique emblematics, one of which is multicolored leaves on grounds of several different colors. A variation I have is large, intricate, woven, muticolored fishing flys on an olive silk ground. They also have had lovely and unusual wool challis ties. Perhaps my favorite is an intricate, dark, many colored paisley on an aubergine ground.


----------



## tsasls (Apr 30, 2008)

Their Stuart's Choice shoes by Grenson ,to Masterpiece standards, are a good buy at full price. They go on sale at half price often at the store. On sale,they are the best value in dress shoes that can be found.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

One of the few retailer of men's clothing that I really like. And most importantly, carry a large number of items in my size (36).


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

For me, Paul Stuart inspires the same sense of wonder I used to have as a college student going to Neiman-Marcus. Everything is very expensive, very attractive, and extremely high quality.

I haven't been to the new store in Chicago in the Loop, but the one on Oak Street is bizarre. There seemed to be no inventory at all, as though someone with equisite taste but not many clothes thought it would be fun to buy an abandoned menswear shop and put their own wardrobe on display.


----------

